# Molting



## Mattyshrimp (Jul 30, 2018)

Shrimp molting
I just purchased 4 fire red cherry shrimp on Sunday, 2 M 2 F. One of them has already molted (I think one of the males).

1- Is that a good sign of water parameters?

2- Is that a good sign of health in general?

3- Is that a goos sign for minerals in my water?

Thanks alot any advice helps 🙂


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

1- Is that a good sign of water parameters?
No, molting could it's time for the shrimp to molt or triggered by the change of water parameters from the seller and yours. Only way to know is if you tested the sellers water when you got it. If you didn't then you can either ask the seller (most successful breeders don't test their waters often)

2- Is that a good sign of health in general?
Read answer 1

3- Is that a goos sign for minerals in my water?
If it dies a few days after it molts then your minerals are not up to par.





Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

